# Mitsubishi Engine



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a pressure washer with a 6 HP Mitsubishi engine on it. I need an ignition coil for it. Can anyone tell me where to find parts for these? Web search brings up car engine parts but no small engine parts. Thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

In all the last 40+ years, I've never seen a Mitsubishi engine on anything other than a Toro backpack blower back in the 80's. I've worked on a Mitsu generator, think it had a Honda on it.
Anyway, can you post the brand/model of the washer? Perhaps we can get a bead on it from that.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This is on a Hydrostar 2800 PSI pressure washer.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Harbor Freight sold it from what I can gather. I'd start with them. If you get stonewalled, as I have been, ask to speak to a tech (I needed compressor parts).

And FYI - If ANY OPE engine under 2 years old experiences an EPA component failure (they ALL have to provide an Emissions Warranty for 2 years per the EPA on specific components), it has to be covered by law. This is true regardless of what the primary unit warranty is, or from what country it came from if sold here in the U.S.


----------



## cochran (Aug 24, 2016)

I bought a small 1000 watt Briggs and Stratton generator from a guy who said he couldn't get it to run. Paid $20 for it naturally it was the carb. But, what was interesting was that once the plastic cover was removed everything inside was Mitsubishi! Thankfully the generator/inverter was good so now I have a small little generator. I figured I could get it running but the question in my mind was is the generator any good. It was! $20 wasn't that big of a chance.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

If it is from Harbor Freight is it likely a Predator or Grey Hound Engine. These are Honda clone engines made in China. 

I have a pressure washer that came from Sams Club with a OHV Chinese engine. The magnet on the flywheel let go and wiped out the magneto. I was able to find replacement parts on line. It was a 173 cc vertical shaft engine manufactured by Loncin LLC. I bet that may be the manufacturer. They also make some engines for Harbor freight under the Predator brand. 

Look on the engine block for serial or modle numbers. You may have to remove the plastic cover to find them.

If you could post some pic's that may help it get identified quicker.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a link to a dealer locator, perhaps there is one in your area that can help you with parts for the unit you have.

Mitsubishi Engine North America, Inc.; Dealer Locator


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

It may very likely be a Pacific Hydrostar 65078. This is a 196cc horizontal shaft Honda Clone. Does this look like your machine?

See manual here.

http://www.ppe-pressure-washer-parts.com/files/1961581/uploaded/65078.pdf


If it is a 212 cc engine it may be one of these engines:

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/67000-67999/67546.pdf


Does this ignician module look like it may possibly be right?


Pacific Hydrostar Pressure Washer 61228 61234 67546 67596 2500PSI Ignition Coil | eBay

Good Luck!


----------

